# Bulk E-Liquid



## Bananaheadcase (12/12/17)

Hi all, 

Wondering where one could buy quality eliquid in bulk for a reasonable price - for instance a batch of any flavour in 1l?


----------



## daniel craig (12/12/17)

Bananaheadcase said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Wondering where one could buy quality eliquid in bulk for a reasonable price - for instance a batch of any flavour in 1l?


You can PM the maker of the juice you want and they will make a price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bananaheadcase (12/12/17)

daniel craig said:


> You can PM the maker of the juice you want and they will make a price.



Thank you problem is, I don’t know anyone as yet. Spending a fortune at vape stores just to get a 100ml bottle of juice.


----------



## daniel craig (12/12/17)

Bananaheadcase said:


> Thank you problem is, I don’t know anyone as yet. Spending a fortune at vape stores just to get a 100ml bottle of juice.


You can find most of the juice makers in the vendors sub-forum. Just drop them a PM and they will get back to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## franshorn (12/12/17)

why not go into DIY? 
I made juice for someone that they like. Guy ended up wanting a litre like yourself and it costs like R800 in ingredients. 

Cant see the commercial sellers charging that little. Cheapest I found was R2.25 per ml. You can do the math.


----------



## Bananaheadcase (12/12/17)

Don’t think I’m there yet but thank you, I’ll start looking into it in the near future definitely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shatter (12/12/17)

Bananaheadcase said:


> Don’t think I’m there yet but thank you, I’ll start looking into it in the near future definitely.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No where to be lol, very easy if you follow the recipe, or just get some premix concentrates and add your nic, pg and vg. Works out alot cheaper if you want to make bulk.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bananaheadcase (12/12/17)

Shatter said:


> No where to be lol, very easy if you follow the recipe, or just get some premix concentrates and add your nic, pg and vg. Works out alot cheaper if you want to make bulk.



Haha thanks, I’ve been sort of seeing DIY stuff on sites but never occurred to me that eventually I’ll be vaping a lot more. Maybe I’ll give it go these holidays for fun and see what I come up with. 
Love the Rick profile picture, didn’t even need to open it to see what it was haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (12/12/17)

Bananaheadcase said:


> Haha thanks, I’ve been sort of seeing DIY stuff on sites but never occurred to me that eventually I’ll be vaping a lot more. Maybe I’ll give it go these holidays for fun and see what I come up with.
> Love the Rick profile picture, didn’t even need to open it to see what it was haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a whole lot easier than what people think it is... And a WHOLE lot cheaper! 
There are many amazing recipes on this site... and plenty of DIY people that are very willing to assist!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/12/17)

I agree with @Shatter and @franshorn . If you find juice too expensive....*make your own ! *Simple recipes are an absolute doddle to make. Could be done with ease by a ten-year-old (although I'm not promoting this). 
There is plenty of info on this forum and on Youtube. Far easier than baking a cake.  
If you get stuck forum members are a few clicks away to assist you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

